
Seattle Startup Weekend... This Weekend - jmorin007
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2008/01/seattle_startup.html
======
rkabir
Anyone on here going to this? (Or just plain in Seattle?) Let's meet up!
rkabir@gmail.com

Alternatively, I will likely be wearing a bright yellow t-shirt...

